# Setting Remote Start Blower Speed/Heat



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Did a search and nothing came up.
I noticed that when you use the remote start, it does nothing but start the car. On my 08 Impala SS, it would blast the blower speed and crank the heat like it should do automatically!!! Anyone know how set these features???? Going to be really annoying having to scrape ice off my windshield in the winter!:uhh:


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

The only way I know is to blast the heat right before you shut it off and it will start with the same settings


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

slecyk said:


> The only way I know is to blast the heat right before you shut it off and it will start with the same settings


^^^Agreed....this is the way we leave our '10 Equinox...we leave the system in "Auto" and remote starting it will start the A/C in summer, or heat in winter, whichever is needed.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah except that doesn't seem to work on mine.....otherwise thats what I did on my 08 malibu.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

So the HVAC in the Cruze doesn't come on in the same state it was left when shut down occurs? If this be the case, what good is the remote start??
I know that in the Config settings there is a place to configure the heated seats to activate during remote start....maybe there is something in there to
configure the climate control...IDK tho, I've not been in the config poking around lately...


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

This is what I am saying, what's the point! I'll ask the dealership about it next week when I go in for my new ground effect and rs badge


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

gman19 said:


> So the HVAC in the Cruze doesn't come on in the same state it was left when shut down occurs? If this be the case, what good is the remote start??
> I know that in the Config settings there is a place to configure the heated seats to activate during remote start....maybe there is something in there to
> configure the climate control...IDK tho, I've not been in the config poking around lately...


It does stay the same as how you left it. Also, when it's cold out, if you turn on the Auto mode it will wait until the engine is warm to blast the fan. This reduces cold air from being blown into the cabin until warm air is available. 


And yes there is a setting that allows you to change the speed of the blower when in Auto mode. Though i found it doesn't do much...


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you Chuv...I swear mine doesn't do that!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> This is what I am saying, what's the point! I'll ask the dealership about it next week when I go in for my new ground effect and rs badge





FieroItaliano85 said:


> Thank you Chuv...I swear mine doesn't do that!


Let us know what the dealership says about this...in all honesty, it hasn't been cold enough here in NC for me to try the remote start, so I don't know how mine will act. I am "assuming" it will act as our '10 Equinox, otherwise, as I stated above, what good is the remote start???


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just did it tonight and it did work while leaving the AC on....but still, I didnt have to worry about it in my Impala SS, it did it on its own!!!


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*FieroItaliano85*

If you had bought a Cruze with Auto climate control it would have worked exactly like the Impala. With the standard A/C we set it before we shut it off so it starts in the mode we want when using the remote start.


----------



## Michigan (Feb 6, 2018)

New guy here. I've tried using the search function with no luck. I have a 2018 Chevy Cruze, and would like to know if when I remote start the car, if there is a setting somewhere that will use the heat settings and fan speeds from the last time I shut the car off.

Or do I just have to accept what the car decides I should have?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Michigan said:


> New guy here. I've tried using the search function with no luck. I have a 2018 Chevy Cruze, and would like to know if when I remote start the car, if there is a setting somewhere that will use the heat settings and fan speeds from the last time I shut the car off.
> 
> Or do I just have to accept what the car decides I should have?


People will tell you yes you can. Using the remote starter on a non auto climate 2014 LT I only get the cabin blower, no heat or A/C until the key is turned


----------



## Michigan (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks for the reply, Eddie. On all the other cars I've owned with remote start, I could just leave the controls in the position I wanted them for the next morning's remote start and that's exactly what the car would do.

I wonder why Chevy decided we didn't really want this feature anymore??? I hate getting in my car on a winter day with snow all over the windshield and a barely luke warm interior after the car has already been running 15 minutes on remote start.

And yep, I have the same setup as you, a non auto climate LT.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Michigan said:


> Thanks for the reply, Eddie. On all the other cars I've owned with remote start, I could just leave the controls in the position I wanted them for the next morning's remote start and that's exactly what the car would do.
> 
> I wonder why Chevy decided we didn't really want this feature anymore??? I hate getting in my car on a winter day with snow all over the windshield and a barely luke warm interior after the car has already been running 15 minutes on remote start.
> 
> And yep, I have the same setup as you, a non auto climate LT.


Just tested my 2017 LT without the Automatic Climate Control Package using the remote start. The fan/heat temp/ and setting all came on the way I had it when I shut the engine off. I assume the A/C would also come on when it’s warmer in the summertime. Also just remember the remote start will automatically shut off the engine in 15 minutes after starting it.


----------



## Michigan (Feb 6, 2018)

That's certainly strange. On my 2018 with non automatic climate control, If I leave it at my preferred setting which is floor vents only, full fan and full heat, and remote start it in the morning, it changes it to turn on my rear defogger, and then changes the settings for half defroster for the windshield and side windows, and half for the cabin.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Michigan said:


> That's certainly strange. On my 2018 with non automatic climate control, If I leave it at my preferred setting which is floor vents only, full fan and full heat, and remote start it in the morning, it changes it to turn on my rear defogger, and then changes the settings for half defroster for the windshield and side windows, and half for the cabin.


Hi Michigan, When I come back from dinner tonight, I’ll set up to your preferred settings and see what happens tomorrow morning when I remote start the car. To be continued ?. (My short test today did not have full fan settings)


----------



## Michigan (Feb 6, 2018)

Excellent! Please let me know what happens.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Michigan said:


> Excellent! Please let me know what happens.


Hello again Michigan,
You are right. Looks like my small test yesterday didn’t cut it. I set up to your preferences last night and this morning when I remote started my 2017 LT it did the same thing that your 2018 does. “Part on the rear defogger, part on the windshield defroster, and part in the cabin”. Actually though that set up was ok this morning as my car had about an inch of snow on it.


----------



## Michigan (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks, Lamar. Seems like both of our cars are working the same way, and forcing the defrosts to come on even when we don't want them to.

While you were testing that scenario, I tried shutting off my car last with the Fan on High, Heat set to Maximum, and Front Window Defrost only. This morning I remote started it, and the settings were just as I had left them, except the car turned on the rear defrost too.

So far it's looking like the car forces a front defrost one way or another, no matter where the last used settings are.


----------

